# Pink Backdrop



## DR_Malibu (Aug 22, 2011)

I am wanting to do a shoot with my god daughter for her 2nd bday. I have been searching everywhere for like a bubble gum pink or brighter backdrop but I seen a certain one that reflects where the kid is. It looks plastic almost but no seams ate showing hard to explain. Does anyone know what I am searching for?? 

Thabk you


----------



## Scoody (Aug 22, 2011)

Do not do it!  Not in pink!


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 22, 2011)

have you tried Bh photos


----------



## DR_Malibu (Aug 22, 2011)

Why is that? I have seen some and it looks adorable! So why not?


----------



## DR_Malibu (Aug 23, 2011)

What's bh photos?


----------



## DR_Malibu (Aug 23, 2011)

Wait nevermind I know now lol blonde moment no I have not I will look.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2011)

DR_Malibu said:


> What's bh photos?


B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders is the best camera/video/sound store on planet Earth. If they don't have it, you don't need it.

Savage Widetone Seamless Background Paper 3-1253 B&H Photo Video

Savage Widetone Seamless Background Paper 37-1253 B&H Photo

Savage 107" x 12yds Seamless Background Paper 37-12 B&H

12 pages, any color you want: savage seamless papaer


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2011)

I shot my daughters with a pink backdrop, not too long ago.  I started with a light pink blanket but I put a background light onto it, with a red/pink gel in front of the light.  This made it much more pink...and then I tweaked it in post to get the color I wanted.

The point is, you can take a white/grey/black backdrop and make it just about any color with proper backdrop lighting.


----------

